

What Are the Top Things That We Should Be Informed About in Life? - JacobAldridge
http://www.slate.com/blogs/quora/2013/04/21/what_are_the_top_10_things_that_we_should_be_informed_about_in_life.html

======
usedtolurk
This list summarises some of the most important lessons I've learned in life.

